# Replace Cabinet but Keep Granite Countertop



## htang (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello,

I'm going to replace some old cabinets with IKEA cabinets but need to keep the granite counter top. The counter top is 100" long and 3/4" thick with double thick front edge, back trim and under mount sink. I am thinking of the way to deal with the counter top.

1. Keep the counter top in place and replace the cabinets one by one. The IKEA cabinet legs can be adjusted in 1" height. One people do the job.

2. Slide out the counter top to some saw horses (same height with the old cabinets) and than push it back. Not sure how many people can do the job.

3. Move the counter top and sink to somewhere and reinstall. Not sure if 2 people are enough.

Could anyone give me some suggestion/comment? Really appreciate.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ikea cabinets would be a non-starter for a granite counter top.


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

Like driving nitro down a bumpy road... :no:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Are IKEA cabinets strong enough to hold the top up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

builditguy said:


> Are IKEA cabinets strong enough to hold the top up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

builditguy said:


> Are IKEA cabinets strong enough to hold the top up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course...for like...10 minutes or so.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

builditguy said:


> Are IKEA cabinets strong enough to hold the top up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While definitely a contrast in quality of materials, in addition to being attached to the walls, when cabinets are attached to one another as would be the case with the IKEA cabs, they create up to a 1 1/2" support structure on the sides from cab to cab in the field that holds the most weight... most FF cabinets are 3/8" - 3/4" sides with a 1.5 - 2" FF... 

Not something I would use with granite, but it has more to do with contrast in the quality of the materials than weight concerns... the two together makes you ask *"what happened? you run out of money?"*...


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

htang said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going to replace some old cabinets with IKEA cabinets but need to keep the granite counter top. The counter top is 100" long and 3/4" thick with double thick front edge, back trim and under mount sink. I am thinking of the way to deal with the counter top.
> 
> ...


Step 1 - Don't get IKEA cabinets. seriously.
Step 2 - Get some higher quality cabinets.
Step 3 - There's a million ways you could do this job, I would remove the granite completely, remove the cabinets, repair the wall surfaces, install new cabinets, re-install granite.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

builditguy said:


> Are IKEA cabinets strong enough to hold the top up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, I know the company that fabricates and installs tops for them in the NY area. They just have to be assembled and installed correctly, this company does tons of them. If the cabinets are incorrectly installed they don't put the top on and HO gets charged a service call of $250 I think.

Many people are unfamiliar with European cabinets which is where the problems start.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

KAP said:


> While definitely a contrast in quality of materials, in addition to being attached to the walls, when cabinets are attached to one another as would be the case with the IKEA cabs, they create up to a 1 1/2" support structure from cab to cab in the field are that holds the most weight... most FF cabinets are 3/8" - 3/4" sides with a 1.5 - 2" FF...
> 
> Not something I would use with granite, but it has more to do with contrast in the quality of the materials that weight concerns... the two together makes you ask *"what? did you run out of money?"*...


...have you seen the plastic legs they send with them? The cabinet sides don't go to the floor, they go to each side of the cabinet box, then the legs mount to the bottom which is holding up the sides with finish nails or screws into particle board.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

mstrat said:


> ...have you seen the plastic legs they send with them? The cabinet sides don't go to the floor, they go to each side of the cabinet box, then the legs mount to the bottom which is holding up the sides with finish nails or screws into particle board.


Deceiving to the eye, but each one of those legs holds up to 275lbs... http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10265518/

Again, not something I'd use with granite... but not because of weight issues... the way I see it, you're saving money (assuming you can pull it off) by re-using the granite top; spend a little more on a quality cab... especially if you plan on selling within the next 5-7 years or if this is "home" and it's your last kitchen...


----------



## htang (Jan 15, 2017)

mstrat said:


> Step 1 - Don't get IKEA cabinets. seriously.
> Step 2 - Get some higher quality cabinets.
> Step 3 - There's a million ways you could do this job, I would remove the granite completely, remove the cabinets, repair the wall surfaces, install new cabinets, re-install granite.


That's a big surprise. Originally, I wanted to know the best way to reuse the counter top but now I got a bigger concern. IKEA sells quartz counter top that could be installed on their cabinets. How does that happen? I have never doubt a row of IKEA cabinets can't support a 200 pound stone until now.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

htang said:


> I have never doubt a row of IKEA cabinets can't support a 200 pound stone until now.


Ka-zing! :laughing::thumbsup:

Keep in mind that some of these guys have probably tried climbing on top of those cabinets... and, oh well.

Kidding aside, probably the best route to go would be to have a countertop outfit remove it, install the cabinets, and have them replace it. They have the equipment and experience with handling slabs like that. If you mis-handle it, you'll be buying a new one.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

rrk said:


> Sure, I know the company that fabricates and installs tops for them in the NY area. They just have to be assembled and installed correctly, this company does tons of them. If the cabinets are incorrectly installed they don't put the top on and HO gets charged a service call of $250 I think.
> 
> Many people are unfamiliar with European cabinets which is where the problems start.


You are right. I haven't installed very many European cabinets. Then again, I don't think IKEA are European cabinets. I think they are European design. They may have been made in Sweden at one time.

I have no idea where they are made. Just because they are a European design, doesn't mean they are strong enough to hold up a granite countertop. 
But, like you said, there is a company in New York that does it all the time, so it must be fine. I'm sure no one would install a top on weak cabinets and then when the cabinets fall apart say, it's not the top, it's your cabinets. I'm sure there also isn't a clause in their contract that says not responsible for the cabinets.

I have put in a few IKEA cabinets, that homeowners bought. I wasn't impressed. That's me though. I'm probably a cabinet snob.

As to your question, I would hire a granite company to come out, remove the top and then pay them to replace the top. They have the tools and experience.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Frameless cabinets have been around for awhile, most of them do have the adjustable legs. The sides are doweled into the bottom. The biggest issue with IKEA cabinets is racking not if it will hold the weight, if the cabinets are not assembled correctly they wobble side to side. While I do not install many IKEA cabinets now I have used cabinets from here .

http://cabparts.com/products-cabinetboxes.html

in offices and medical buildings.
And I always use the adjustable feet

My biggest issue with IKEA is the hardware, the hinges and slides do not last long under heavy use


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

some of the ikea cabinets only have very light gauge metal straps that act as stretchers at the top so your relying solely on a bottom, two sides and a pc of 1/8" hardboard for the back... combine the cheap plastic legs that have already mentioned .... have fun replacing your cabinets a week later when they collapse under the weight of the granite or the granite cracks because it sags


----------

